# Oregon newbie



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* RIPelk. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

